# Coffeebeanshop everyday espresso



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Evening,

Has anyone tried the above before? What are you opinions. I purchased a bag 7 days ago and received them 6 days ago. I was surprised how much I like this blend. I've always been pulled towards dark roasts and presumed the bitterness than is associated with the dark roasts was just something I'd have to put up with, but as a never-ending task to find a blend that suits my taste may have just come to an end. I'm sat drinking a cap as I type this. Beans are now 6 days old and the taste, I believe, is at it's peak. I think I may have to go and make myself another cap.

Cheers


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Tried it a while ago and I agree it is good, I have always liked Coffee Bean Shops coffee and am working through a bag of Old Brown Java, which I havn't had for ages and had forgotten how good it is.Terrific golden brown crema, rich taste... going to make another!


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Mike,

Can you describe the Old Brown Java, what's it like as I may give that a try too.

Cheers


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi rosco,

The Old Brown Java to my mind is quite a darkish roast, the beans slightly oily, as an espresso the crema is a thick golden brown which lasts well, it has a strong rich slightly spicy flavour, with a good after taste, it's similar to Monsoon Malabar though not quite as intense, to me it's proper "Old fashoned" coffee

I would defenitely give it a try, as I said I had "forgotten" this one but will be reordering it.

If you are ordering from CBS I would also try the following:

Yirgacheffe

Monsoon Malabar

Ethiopian Harrar when they have it-- wonderful!


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like the Everyday Espresso too. Bit more of a bite to it than the also very good Guatemalan El Fogon.

The Yirgacheffe sounds interesting - I was put off a bit by the "light floral and berry notes" bit of the description which brings to mind (for me) that challenging high acidity which has me longing for some Monsoon Malabar.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Yirgacheffe from CBS is excellent think it may be roasted lighter than some, but to my mind is spot on, I would not be put off by the "light floral and berry notes" if I were you, I don't think you would be disapointed with the flavour.


----------



## rosco29 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive just tried the few beans I had left over from my 4 day old everyday espresso in my French press and the coffee tasted as good as I expected it to. They sent me some cards with all of my orders to obtain some free samples, so I'll be trying a few more of their other blends.

Cheers


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Just checked out their website and am very tempted by - or dubious of - their fortnightly promotions. 4 bags for £14.99?! If they're any good I'll go for that once it comes around again, which should be any day if it is truly every fortnight.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Don't be put off by their fortnightly promotions I find they are very good value for money, i spoke to them a while ago and there was a slight problem with the latest one and it was going to be late, but I would keep an eye on the site. And if they have any Harrar on buy it you will love it!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Bah... yet another Kopi Luwak seller. So disappointing when I'd like to buy something from them but can't & won't cos they sell this stuff.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Earlepap said:


> Just checked out their website and am very tempted by - or dubious of - their fortnightly promotions. 4 bags for £14.99?! If they're any good I'll go for that once it comes around again, which should be any day if it is truly every fortnight.


I've purchased this promotion exclusively for the last year. It is very good value (used to be £12.99 believe it or not) and until my last order I've never had anything I didn't like. I had one bag of Chinese coffee beans that tasted awful, I think they might have been a touch over roasted as they smelt and tasted of charcoal but dont let this put you off. I must have had 60 bags until then that were all good-fantastic. The good thing about the promo is you end up trying a lot of different beans that you might not usually bother with.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

MikeHag said:


> Bah... yet another Kopi Luwak seller. So disappointing when I'd like to buy something from them but can't & won't cos they sell this stuff.


I never noticed this. What a bloody shame. I don't see why they feel the need to sell it. It's ridiculously expensive anyway and I doubt they sell much of it.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

I've only just noticed that when looking at their new site.

I've sent them an email to ask about this; it's a shame if they use caged animals as their source as I really like their other coffees


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

No doubt they'll have been told by their supplier that these bags of civet coffee are ethical and don't harm civets. That seems enough for some roasters. Sadly we know it's not true. As I've said before, it is impossible to pick enough wild civet coffee to sell on this scale. Hopefully we can help more roasters want to learn the truth. Failing that, we should lock such roasters in a sauna for two years with only big macs for food and see how they like it!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

On reflection the big macs thing sounds awesome


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Edwin said:


> I've only just noticed that when looking at their new site.
> 
> I've sent them an email to ask about this; it's a shame if they use caged animals as their source as I really like their other coffees


Edwin, just a quick thanks. Your email has probably helped them confirm that this is something their customers care about. Your actions may have just saved the life of several civets! It really is this simple.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

I think they'd withdrawn it anyway Mike and my email just happened to arrive on the same day that they posted the news to that effect on their website. Their reply to my email arrived today. Or maybe they weren't keen on your Big Mac in a sauna treatment.

So, yes - excellent news. And I'm also glad because I was prepared to not order from them in the future which would have been a shame. They seem to manage to roast to the degree that suits my palate perfectly. They roast every day too and provide next day delivery.


----------

